# Can you identify this snake for me



## chiko48 (May 14, 2014)

Went for a ride at the local park and saw this snake any ideas what it is ?


----------



## Retic (May 14, 2014)

Probably a Keelback, harmless.


----------



## eipper (May 14, 2014)

Need a better photo for a conclusive id. 

After looking on a computer I agree it's most likely a keelback. I certainly no longer rely on the chequer pattern after getting a roughy with the check pattern. Both species are common in the logan


----------



## jase75 (May 14, 2014)

Its a Keelback, if you zoom up on the pic you can see the pattern typical of a Keelback. 

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyNut (May 14, 2014)

Just a keelback mate, these guys always make me jump, they resemble a tiger snake from a distance Bahahahaha.


----------



## RoryBreaker (May 14, 2014)

Anecdotally, In my area Keelbacks are the most commonly seen snake crossing roads in the month of May. That opinion is formed over 10 years of living in the Brisbane valley.

Surprising in that the numbers of frogs and toads on the same roads is greatly diminished in this time of year.


----------

